# Ordine:"Leao, firma fasulla con l'avvocato".



## admin (19 Novembre 2022)

Franco Ordine e il retroscena su Leao:"Perché continuiamo a dire che si tratta di una trattativa molto complessa? Tra l’altro anche molto lunga da definire. Perché la situazione è la seguente: ufficialmente in questo momento la firma di Leao è stata data all’avvocato parigino che è stato scelto da papà Antonio. Questa firma che ha la scadenza al 2024 viene considerata nulla da Jorge Mendes, il precedente procuratore di Leao, colui il quale gli aveva consigliato di lasciare di corsa lo Sporting Lisbona e lo aveva trasferito al Lille, e successivamente dal Lille al Milan. Nelle pause tra la scadenza di Jorge Mendes iniziale e quella successiva il papà di Leao si è inserito nella vicenda e ha scelto come procuratore questo avvocato parigino. Jorge Mendes oggi sostiene che la firma di Leao che concede l’esclusiva della procura all’avvocato parigino è fasulla. In questo caso che cosa vuol dire sospettare che la firma sia fasulla? Che qualora la famiglia Leao dovessero sottoscrivere un nuovo contratto con la procura esclusiva dell’avvocato parigino Jorge Mendes si rivolgerebbe all’autorità giudiziaria per dichiarare illegittima quella firma e quindi non valido quel contratto. Una sorta di minaccia che sa di Spada di Damocle sulla testa della famiglia Leao”.


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Novembre 2022)

Abbiamo a che fare con gente più ignorante di un manico di scopa,uno con una testa così,assistito da agente con una testa ancor peggiore potrà andare solo decadendo.


----------



## Solo (19 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine e il retroscena su Leao:"Perché continuiamo a dire che si tratta di una trattativa molto complessa? Tra l’altro anche molto lunga da definire. Perché la situazione è la seguente: ufficialmente in questo momento la firma di Leao è stata data all’avvocato parigino che è stato scelto da papà Antonio. Questa firma che ha la scadenza al 2024 viene considerata nulla da Jorge Mendes, il precedente procuratore di Leao, colui il quale gli aveva consigliato di lasciare di corsa lo Sporting Lisbona e lo aveva trasferito al Lille, e successivamente dal Lille al Milan. Nelle pause tra la scadenza di Jorge Mendes iniziale e quella successiva il papà di Leao si è inserito nella vicenda e ha scelto come procuratore questo avvocato parigino. Jorge Mendes oggi sostiene che la firma di Leao che concede l’esclusiva della procura all’avvocato parigino è fasulla. In questo caso che cosa vuol dire sospettare che la firma sia fasulla? Che qualora la famiglia Leao dovessero sottoscrivere un nuovo contratto con la procura esclusiva dell’avvocato parigino Jorge Mendes si rivolgerebbe all’autorità giudiziaria per dichiarare illegittima quella firma e quindi non valido quel contratto. Una sorta di minaccia che sa di Spada di Damocle sulla testa della famiglia Leao”.


Ma siamo in Italia o in Corea del Nord?

Il contratto è tra il giocatore ed il Milan, le questioni di procure riguardano il giocatore e i procuratori.

Con la firma di Leao il contratto tra Milan e Leao è valido indipendentemente da chi lo assiste, fine della storia.

Al massimo Mendes e l'avvocato francese possono farsi causa tra di loro e con Leao per la procura ed eventuali commissioni o penali, ma quelli sono fatti loro.

Comunque questa storia ha ampiamente stancato. Il giocatore è palesemente incapace di circondarsi di persone in grado di gestire correttamente i suoi interessi. Porti un'offerta importante a giugno e se ne vada.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Novembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma siamo in Italia o in Corea del Nord?
> 
> Il contratto è tra il giocatore ed il Milan, le questioni di procure riguardano il giocatore e i procuratori.
> 
> ...


E ciao.. stiamo parlando di milioni di euro non del panettiere sotto casa che compra la farina


----------



## Igniorante (19 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine e il retroscena su Leao:"Perché continuiamo a dire che si tratta di una trattativa molto complessa? Tra l’altro anche molto lunga da definire. Perché la situazione è la seguente: ufficialmente in questo momento la firma di Leao è stata data all’avvocato parigino che è stato scelto da papà Antonio. Questa firma che ha la scadenza al 2024 viene considerata nulla da Jorge Mendes, il precedente procuratore di Leao, colui il quale gli aveva consigliato di lasciare di corsa lo Sporting Lisbona e lo aveva trasferito al Lille, e successivamente dal Lille al Milan. Nelle pause tra la scadenza di Jorge Mendes iniziale e quella successiva il papà di Leao si è inserito nella vicenda e ha scelto come procuratore questo avvocato parigino. Jorge Mendes oggi sostiene che la firma di Leao che concede l’esclusiva della procura all’avvocato parigino è fasulla. In questo caso che cosa vuol dire sospettare che la firma sia fasulla? Che qualora la famiglia Leao dovessero sottoscrivere un nuovo contratto con la procura esclusiva dell’avvocato parigino Jorge Mendes si rivolgerebbe all’autorità giudiziaria per dichiarare illegittima quella firma e quindi non valido quel contratto. Una sorta di minaccia che sa di Spada di Damocle sulla testa della famiglia Leao”.



A logica, la questione del procuratore dovrebbe essere importante solo ai fini delle commissioni e a chi pagarle.
Leao potrebbe rinnovare o firmare un nuovo contratto anche da solo, avere un procuratore o un altro non cambia nulla si fini della validità della firma, credo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine e il retroscena su Leao:"Perché continuiamo a dire che si tratta di una trattativa molto complessa? Tra l’altro anche molto lunga da definire. Perché la situazione è la seguente: ufficialmente in questo momento la firma di Leao è stata data all’avvocato parigino che è stato scelto da papà Antonio. Questa firma che ha la scadenza al 2024 viene considerata nulla da Jorge Mendes, il precedente procuratore di Leao, colui il quale gli aveva consigliato di lasciare di corsa lo Sporting Lisbona e lo aveva trasferito al Lille, e successivamente dal Lille al Milan. Nelle pause tra la scadenza di Jorge Mendes iniziale e quella successiva il papà di Leao si è inserito nella vicenda e ha scelto come procuratore questo avvocato parigino. Jorge Mendes oggi sostiene che la firma di Leao che concede l’esclusiva della procura all’avvocato parigino è fasulla. In questo caso che cosa vuol dire sospettare che la firma sia fasulla? Che qualora la famiglia Leao dovessero sottoscrivere un nuovo contratto con la procura esclusiva dell’avvocato parigino Jorge Mendes si rivolgerebbe all’autorità giudiziaria per dichiarare illegittima quella firma e quindi non valido quel contratto. Una sorta di minaccia che sa di Spada di Damocle sulla testa della famiglia Leao”.


Ma non c’e dubbio che sarà Mendes ad avere l’ultima parola

purtroppo Paolino nostro non ha ancora capito come funziona sto mondo di squali


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Novembre 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma non c’e dubbio che sarà Mendes ad avere l’ultima parola
> 
> purtroppo Paolino nostro non ha ancora capito come funziona sto mondo di squali



No eh, figurati... È nel mondo del calcio da più di quarant'anni,altro che squali ha conosciuto...Semmai il problema qui è Leao, senza che pennivendoli come Ordine stiano a spostare l' attenzione su altro. Vuole rinnovare? L' accordo si trova! Non vuole? E allora si parla con gli interessati chiedendo di portare un' offerta e tanti saluti.
Basta con questo scaricabarile su altri quando la situazione è nelle mani del giocatore.


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Novembre 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> No eh, figurati... È nel mondo del calcio da più di quarant'anni,altro che squali ha conosciuto...Semmai il problema qui è Leao, senza che pennivendoli come Ordine stiano a spostare l' attenzione su altro. Vuole rinnovare? L' accordo si trova! Non vuole? E allora si parla con gli interessati chiedendo di portare un' offerta e tanti saluti.
> Basta con questo scaricabarile su altri quando la situazione è nelle mani del giocatore.


Cosa puo decidere un ventenne che ha una sentenza di 20M da pagare? Nulla. Mendes lo convincerà ad andare dove lo pagheranno di più


----------



## TheKombo (19 Novembre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma siamo in Italia o in Corea del Nord?
> 
> Il contratto è tra il giocatore ed il Milan, le questioni di procure riguardano il giocatore e i procuratori.
> 
> ...


Piccolo particolare, se è vera questa storia, vuol dire che nemmeno un eventuale accordo sarebbe vincolante per il giocatore e per chi lo rappresenta in sostanza, cioè si aprirebbero scenari assurdi. 
Anzi, alla luce di questa novità, si capiscono anche le dichiarazioni del padre di qualche giorno fá 
100/120 e tanti saluti


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Novembre 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Cosa puo decidere un ventenne che ha una sentenza di 20M da pagare? Nulla. Mendes lo convincerà ad andare dove lo pagheranno di più




È un po' come la narrazione di Dollarumma schiavo di Raiola o Kessie prono ad Atangana.Questa gente è in grado di intendere e di volere e può prendere decisioni in autonomia. Direi sia ora di dare alibi a chiunque.


----------



## kipstar (19 Novembre 2022)

sempre colpa dei procuratori.....mah.....in questa storia quello che fa la differenza rispetto al resto è la multa.....altrimenti saremmo sulla stessa linea di gigio....hakan o kk.....

imho.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine e il retroscena su Leao:"Perché continuiamo a dire che si tratta di una trattativa molto complessa? Tra l’altro anche molto lunga da definire. Perché la situazione è la seguente: ufficialmente in questo momento la firma di Leao è stata data all’avvocato parigino che è stato scelto da papà Antonio. Questa firma che ha la scadenza al 2024 viene considerata nulla da Jorge Mendes, il precedente procuratore di Leao, colui il quale gli aveva consigliato di lasciare di corsa lo Sporting Lisbona e lo aveva trasferito al Lille, e successivamente dal Lille al Milan. Nelle pause tra la scadenza di Jorge Mendes iniziale e quella successiva il papà di Leao si è inserito nella vicenda e ha scelto come procuratore questo avvocato parigino. Jorge Mendes oggi sostiene che la firma di Leao che concede l’esclusiva della procura all’avvocato parigino è fasulla. In questo caso che cosa vuol dire sospettare che la firma sia fasulla? Che qualora la famiglia Leao dovessero sottoscrivere un nuovo contratto con la procura esclusiva dell’avvocato parigino Jorge Mendes si rivolgerebbe all’autorità giudiziaria per dichiarare illegittima quella firma e quindi non valido quel contratto. Una sorta di minaccia che sa di Spada di Damocle sulla testa della famiglia Leao”.


buffonate per perdere tempo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Novembre 2022)

Che trash. Comunque solo al Milan questi casi umani eh?


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Franco Ordine e il retroscena su Leao:"Perché continuiamo a dire che si tratta di una trattativa molto complessa? Tra l’altro anche molto lunga da definire. Perché la situazione è la seguente: ufficialmente in questo momento la firma di Leao è stata data all’avvocato parigino che è stato scelto da papà Antonio. Questa firma che ha la scadenza al 2024 viene considerata nulla da Jorge Mendes, il precedente procuratore di Leao, colui il quale gli aveva consigliato di lasciare di corsa lo Sporting Lisbona e lo aveva trasferito al Lille, e successivamente dal Lille al Milan. Nelle pause tra la scadenza di Jorge Mendes iniziale e quella successiva il papà di Leao si è inserito nella vicenda e ha scelto come procuratore questo avvocato parigino. Jorge Mendes oggi sostiene che la firma di Leao che concede l’esclusiva della procura all’avvocato parigino è fasulla. In questo caso che cosa vuol dire sospettare che la firma sia fasulla? Che qualora la famiglia Leao dovessero sottoscrivere un nuovo contratto con la procura esclusiva dell’avvocato parigino Jorge Mendes si rivolgerebbe all’autorità giudiziaria per dichiarare illegittima quella firma e quindi non valido quel contratto. Una sorta di minaccia che sa di Spada di Damocle sulla testa della famiglia Leao”.


Certo che Leao tra la multa, agenti, avvocati, bonus, stipendio elevato, Boh...Vien voglia di vederlo e trovare qualcun'altro.


----------



## babsodiolinter (19 Novembre 2022)

3 procuratori 
Multa di 20ml al ragazzo
Stipendio pignorato
A 18 mesi dalla scadenza del contratto ancora gli trovano la sistemazione.
Complimenti al papà ed il suo staff,stanno facendo un gran lavoro per questo ragazzo.
Poi ti sbaglia quei gol a Torino,un fuoriclasse che non è sereno per colpa di chi dovrebbe fare per prima cosa gli interessi del ragazzo non solo economici. 
Degrado assoluto!
Ha l'età giusta per decidere cosa vuole fare da grande altrimenti che dica ai suoi 3 consiglieri di portare l'offerta adeguata visto il valore delle richieste di rinnovo.


----------

